# The New WannBe 40B



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

The blue print:










Stand









------------------------------

I had the worst luck with the new tank, First the glass was all wrong, Then the glass cracked during drilling, Hopefully it works this time,
I also added an emergency drain and put another 2" on the width.

The stand is coming along first layer of paint. Still 2 more coats to do :thumbdown: I also Decided to inverse the piant, My reasoning is too much red will take away from the tank. What do you guys think?

This build is going to take awhile,









I also decided add a something special, It will be used as a Fish only tank and will also be used as a QT.
The hole in the wall was already there but it want even so i tore it up and did it again.
Also picked up a new 90g to put there, My older 90 had some scratches on it, Decided to start fresh.










*ANd for Kicks The old WannaBe 40b RIP*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Good job is looking great, dont u love to build.
I like your old i wannabe


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the duct tape, has to be the one of the greatest inventions ever 

Should be a fun build; I assume a rimless with a sexy T5 unit over it


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im tore up between MH and T5Ho.

I really like the pendent look I can get with a MH
Also a hell of alot cheaper then a new t5ho unit.

only time will tell


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

The stand is looking very nice! Love the "Old WannaBe 40B"! The torch has incredible extension!! How is the Goniopora doing? We are enthralled by the Goni's but a little nervous about trying one.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

finally!















Light stand









Im never getting a tank built by nafb ever again. Worst service ever.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> Im never getting a tank built by nafb ever again. Worst service ever.


What happened?


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, please do tell, I've never had an issue with them 



shiver905 said:


> Im never getting a tank built by nafb ever again. Worst service ever.





Chris S said:


> What happened?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Service is really really really bad.

The worst iv ever had to deal with in anything.

I could type out everything, but thats for another time.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> What happened?


This is a third week and I am still waiting for the quote on the tank. I already got 3 quotes from the Miracle.

from the website
SERVICES 
We have the largest selection of coral and marine fish in Canada. *Our services, combined with our prices, are unmatched by any competitor...*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

middle of the transfer

its still a mess


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------

